# Động cơ điện motor Teco aesv 4p 60hp Xuong Minh



## quangtc0004 (16/11/20)

Motor Teco AESV 4P 60HP là *động cơ điện* hiệu TECO 45KW điện 3pha, 1450v/p, kiểu lắp đặt motor chân đế B3, động cơ vỏ gang, nhỏ gọn. Xương Minh Tổng đại lý TECO tại Hà Nội cung cấp giá tốt nhất - Hotline: 0913 201 426





Động cơ điện TECO 60Hp

*Thông số kỹ thuật : motor Teco động cơ chân đế AESV 4P 60HP như sau:*
- Motor Teco được chế tạo theo tiêu chuẩn chung IEC, thông số cơ bản như sau:
- Model: Motor AESV 4P 60HP - 45KW - 3pha - 50Hz .
- Công suất động cơ: 45Kw - 60Hp
- Tốc độ không đồng bộ: 1460 vòng/phút
- Điện áp: 380V/440V
- Kiểu lắp đặt: Chân đế - B3;
- Kích thước lắp đặt: 225MC
- Đường kính trục: 60mm
- Cân nặng : 330kg
- Chiều cao tâm trục: 225mm (khoảng cách từ mặt đất tới tâm trục motor)
- Cấp cách điện stator: F
- Cấp độ bảo vệ của motor: IP55
- Công suất motor: F1, loại hiệu suất EFF2
- Phương thức làm mát motor: IC411





Bản vẽ lắp đặt động cơ teco 60Hp-4P-1465v/p .

Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh chuyên cung cung cấp và phân phối các sản phẩm có thương hiệu nổi tiếng trong nước và trên thế giới như: motor TECO, động cơ giảm tốc TECO, máy bơm TECO GSD, động cơ tháp giải nhiệt TECO - TASHIN , tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN





*Động cơ điện TECO* 60Hp-1450v/p

[VIDEO]



Kho Đông cơ TECO Xương MInh Tại Hà Nội

*Động cơ TECO*, Motor teco, động cơ điện TECO (Xương Minh). Đại lý TECO tại bắc Việt Nam chuyên phân phối và cung cấp các chủng loại động cơ teco, động cơ phòng nổ teco, động cơ máy bơm teco, đông cơ tháp giải nhiệt trên toàn quốc. Công ty Xương Minh tư vấn lắp đặt máy bơm, đường ống và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt nước Tashin (Tashin Cooling Tower) quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 3, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 - *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
Website 1: www.motorteco.vn - Website 2: www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

